# 05 Frontier 99% Complete- Pictures!



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

I had a previous link to pics of my truck but have added a few things you folks might like. Below is a list of add on-s and the 1% that I have to finish.

Exterior:
20" MB Motoring Wheels
Nissan Side Steps
Upper and Lower Billet Grill
Utilitrack Bike Fork Mount (Described in previous thread-great upgrade!)

To Do:
Bug Deflector: Should be here today!

Interior:
Double Din Kenwood DVD player
Pathfinder lock cover upgrade.
Keyless Entry Key Fob

To Do:
Nismo Aluminum Shift Knob
Upgrade Speakers

Possibilities:
Pathfinder Guage Cover (the pathy has some nice chrome surrounds around their guages and this should fit.)
Darker tint.
ENGINE UPGRADES!!!!!!!!

Here is the link. Enjoy!


Truck Pictures


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow!!! That looks fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice! 

oh and this is my first post....

i'll be watching for the pathy chrome surrounds mods, should look nice


----------



## Frontin05 (Oct 7, 2005)

Chicorob said:


> 20" MB Motoring Wheels



What size tire are you running? Have you gotten your speedo recalibrated yet?


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

looks pretty good, kinda odd though to have a tan interior with a gray exterior??


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Nice looking truck, but it would really be set off with the
chrome door handles and mirrors.

OkieScot





Chicorob said:


> I had a previous link to pics of my truck but have added a few things you folks might like. Below is a list of add on-s and the 1% that I have to finish.
> 
> Exterior:
> 20" MB Motoring Wheels
> ...


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Chicorob,

Where did you get your front fork attachments for your bike. I need those!

Thanks, Beck

I had a previous link to pics of my truck but have added a few things you folks might like. Below is a list of add on-s and the 1% that I have to finish.

Exterior:
20" MB Motoring Wheels
Nissan Side Steps
Upper and Lower Billet Grill
Utilitrack Bike Fork Mount (Described in previous thread-great upgrade!)

To Do:
Bug Deflector: Should be here today!

Interior:
Double Din Kenwood DVD player
Pathfinder lock cover upgrade.
Keyless Entry Key Fob

To Do:
Nismo Aluminum Shift Knob
Upgrade Speakers

Possibilities:
Pathfinder Guage Cover (the pathy has some nice chrome surrounds around their guages and this should fit.)
Darker tint.
ENGINE UPGRADES!!!!!!!!

Here is the link. Enjoy!


Truck Pictures[/QUOTE]


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good. Where did you buy the Kenwood from?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool!! Where did you get the billet grille??


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

BakedCookies said:


> looks pretty good, kinda odd though to have a tan interior with a gray exterior??


Unusual yes but I think it looks good. Plus, living in Santa Clarita, CA it gets way too hot to have a dark interior and I havent seen another Frontier with the same combo!


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Very cool!! Where did you get the billet grille??



I got it from AutoAnything. Was about $200 total for both the upper and lower.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

They are 265/50/20. Since they are the same overall diameter as the stock General wheels there is no need to recalibrate! I could have gone slightly larger but I liked to overall ride height and didnt want to recalibrate.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> looks good. Where did you buy the Kenwood from?


 From a local place in Santa Clarita. It ended up being about $1500 installed plus another $100 for the ipod interface that I stash in the upper glove box. Nice thing about the Kenwood is that you can play the DVD while driving unlike the pioneer and eclipse....not that I would ever do that


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Nice looking truck, but it would really be set off with the
> chrome door handles and mirrors.
> 
> OkieScot


 I agree. Does anyone have the part numbers for those. Its like pulling teeth to get anything ordered at my dealership.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

Whats the name of that set if I may ask? The Carriage Works Bumper Grille?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

The chrome mirror part numbers are 96301-EA015 and 
96302-EA015. The price was $192.33 list and I gave
$135.07 each.

The part numbers on the door handles are 80606-EA05A and 80607-EA05A. The cost was $27.93 and $25.75, I 
gave $19.18 and $18.42.

I have a KC so I do not have the rear door handle numbers
but I think that they were listed by Buzz or someone else in a previous post.

The dealer should be able to find the rear door numbers if you give him the numbers listed here.

Good luck,

OkieScot





Chicorob said:


> I agree. Does anyone have the part numbers for those. Its like pulling teeth to get anything ordered at my dealership.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

CHICOROB: DID YOU HAVE TO LIFT YOUR TRUCK FOR THOSE 20" RIMS? I WOULD LIKE TO ROLL W/ SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT I DON'T WANT TO TAMPER W/ MY SUSPENSION. THANKS


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

Mil132 said:


> Whats the name of that set if I may ask? The Carriage Works Bumper Grille?


Yes. This is the Carriage Works Grille.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

BABYBUSA01 said:


> CHICOROB: DID YOU HAVE TO LIFT YOUR TRUCK FOR THOSE 20" RIMS? I WOULD LIKE TO ROLL W/ SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT I DON'T WANT TO TAMPER W/ MY SUSPENSION. THANKS



No need for a lift! The overall tire diameter is exactly the same as stock with the 265/50/20 tires. This wasnt the recommended tire size by the website but I did not want to recalibrate the speedo and I liked the stock ride height. The tires go right to the edge of the truck but do not stick out the side and I think look just perfect. No rubbing that I have noticed in the last week since I recieved them. They were a true bolt and go!


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Did you put the air sensors in the new wheels? I'm curious as to wether they can be used in other that the OEM wheels.


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

Chicorob said:


> No need for a lift! The overall tire diameter is exactly the same as stock with the 265/50/20 tires. This wasnt the recommended tire size by the website but I did not want to recalibrate the speedo and I liked the stock ride height. The tires go right to the edge of the truck but do not stick out the side and I think look just perfect. No rubbing that I have noticed in the last week since I recieved them. They were a true bolt and go!


Hey Chicorob...Nice wheels. I'm also looking at MB Motoring 'Smooth' 18" and was worried about their +10 offset sticking out too far. MB Motoring Smooth Yours are +18 with 265's and you say they fit nicely. I'm thinking 285/60s, and if my math is right, they'd stick out about 1.5" further than yours. Judging from yours, do you think this would be acceptable? I really can't find any other wheels that I like, but have only found that tirerack.com and discount tire have wheels that fit our 05's. Did you find any other wheel sites that might have simple 18 inchers? Also, I'm still looking for accessory websites out there. Let the modding begin! 

Input from anyone is welcome and will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

I think the offset that I have is right on the edge. My current setup lines up right at the edge of the fender. You may be able to get away with about a half inch more but anything beyond that would probably stick out beyond the fender. If you were going with offroad style tire, it might look kind of cool but a standard SUV tire would probably look a little funny. 

I havent run across any other websites that sell tires that fit our 05's. I even order a set from an ebay vendor that didnt fit and had to be returned (tomz wheels were great about it). When I bought mine tire rack didnt have anything but discount tire had a few that I thought were nice.




VQPedro said:


> Hey Chicorob...Nice wheels. I'm also looking at MB Motoring 'Smooth' 18" and was worried about their +10 offset sticking out too far. MB Motoring Smooth Yours are +18 with 265's and you say they fit nicely. I'm thinking 285/60s, and if my math is right, they'd stick out about 1.5" further than yours. Judging from yours, do you think this would be acceptable? I really can't find any other wheels that I like, but have only found that tirerack.com and discount tire have wheels that fit our 05's. Did you find any other wheel sites that might have simple 18 inchers? Also, I'm still looking for accessory websites out there. Let the modding begin!
> 
> Input from anyone is welcome and will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

Chicorob said:


> I think the offset that I have is right on the edge. My current setup lines up right at the edge of the fender. You may be able to get away with about a half inch more but anything beyond that would probably stick out beyond the fender. If you were going with offroad style tire, it might look kind of cool but a standard SUV tire would probably look a little funny.
> 
> I havent run across any other websites that sell tires that fit our 05's. I even order a set from an ebay vendor that didnt fit and had to be returned (tomz wheels were great about it). When I bought mine tire rack didnt have anything but discount tire had a few that I thought were nice.


I'm also thinking it may stick out a little too far. After looking around, I found these: Enkei RTS Offset is +22, so if I run 275/60/17's with these wheels, it should look pretty good. Man, there just aren't many options out there, but I think these would look SCHWEET! Thanks for your input. :thumbup:


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

One last note: Make sure that those wheels will clear your brake calipers. I bought a set of 16's that I thought wouldnt be a problem and had to return them because the front brake calipers on our trucks are huge. Even with my current wheels I only have about 3-4mm of clearance. Post some pics once you get them on!



VQPedro said:


> I'm also thinking it may stick out a little too far. After looking around, I found these: Enkei RTS Offset is +22, so if I run 275/60/17's with these wheels, it should look pretty good. Man, there just aren't many options out there, but I think these would look SCHWEET! Thanks for your input. :thumbup:


----------

